# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Giới thiệu một vài video hữu ích cho việc cân chỉnh máy cnc

## CKD

Mình thấy có nhiều bạn DIY cnc, và đã DIY thành công. Đấy là một dấu hiệu đáng mừng.
Để DIY ra con máy có chất lượng tốt hơn nữa thì cần phải đo kiểm để hiệu chuẩn. Việc này không quá khó và cũng không đòi hỏi phải trang bị nhiều thiết bị đắt tiền. Những thiết bị cần thiết có thể mua đồ china với giá vài trăm K theo mình cũng Ok. Dung sai có thể kiểm tra đến 1-2%.
1. Đế từ hoặc chân đế tương đương, có thể kẹp được đồng hồ so vào thân máy.
2. Đồng hồ so loại nào cũng được. Tuỳ loại mà cách đo có khác nhau đôi chút. Đồ china thì tầm vài trăm K, đồ nhật cũ cũng tầm tầm vậy.
3. Khối vuông chuẩn có thể là thước ke kỹ thuật, hoặc ke vuông tháo máy, hoặc thước ke đá chuyên dùng cho đo kiểm.

Và cái quan trọng nhất là hiểu biết về kết cấu, hình học, phương pháp đo, dung sai đo v.v...
Việc đo kiểm chỉ tin cậy được khi phương pháp đo là đúng. Và giải thích được bằng hình học.

Tuỳ theo khã năng của mỗi người mà việc đo + căn chỉnh sẽ cho ra kết quả khác nhau. Do đó nên đặt mục tiêu cho việc đo kiểm. Cụ thể như chế tạo máy để chạy sản phẩm gì, nhu cầu dung sai tới mức nào. Vì dung sai vài % sẽ rất khác với 1%, 1% sẽ rất khác với 5‰.

Mình xin chém gió chút hiểu biết của mình về việc này. Thuần là chia sẻ, không hướng dẫn hay khẵng định, phủ định điều gì. Hy vọng các bạn sau khi xem xong sẽ có thêm ít khái niệm để hỏi google và youtube hiệu quả hơn.

Phương pháp đo thì có 2 bước
- Đo kiểm riêng từng trục thì có 2 nội dung là song song và đồng phẳng. Mình không có dụng cụ xịn nên mình thường chỉ check song song và dung sai mình thường chấp nhận vài %, một số mình đạt mức không nhảy trên đồng hồ 1%. Máy gỗ khổ to thì chắc gần 0.1 mình cũng ứ thèm chỉnh, máy plasma thì chỉ kéo thước thẳng để check. Phương pháp đo thì thường trong các catalogue của ray vít có hướng dẫn cách đo kiểm.
- Đo kiểm khi lắp các trục lại với nhau thì mình quan tâm nhất đến độ vuông góc XY, Z với hành trình ngắn, gia công thường cũng không làm với khối dày, thường với máy mini chạy độ sâu 20-30mm đã căng rồi. Nên Z mình hay làm qua loa.

Cuối cùng là một số video hướng dẫn đo. Mình thì không có nên xin mượn video trên youtube. Mình sẽ up một số video quan trọng ở bên dưới.



PS:
Mình làm máy cnc mill 3-5axis, hành trình từ 100mm đến 1-2m, cnc plasma hành trình đến 9m. Dung sai cho mill thì tuỳ kích thước mà 2% đến 20% mm luôn. Với máy gỗ to 1-2m thì mình chẵng có thước dài để check dung sai theo chiều dài. Nên khoản này botay. Với plasma thì dung sai công bố đến 0.2mm là bé nhất, lý thuyết là 0.05. Độ vuông góc thì XYZ mình check tối đa tới 100mm, đồng hồ 1% không nhảy là ok. Với máy gỗ to thì mình đo đường chéo ở hành trình to nhất.
Quá trình làm cũng có gắn đồng hồ 1‰ vô cũng ráng cho nó nhảy 1-2 đơn vị. Nhưng mình cho là không có ý nghĩa vì lấy tay ấn mạnh vào máy là nó nhảy thêm vài đơn vị rồi.

----------

QuyND

----------


## CKD

Từ khoá tìm kiếm "how to align diy cnc"

----------

QuyND

----------


## CKD



----------

Gamo, QuyND, trungga

----------


## CKD

Clip test độ chính xác lập lại của servo.
Trục X được dẫn động với DC motor servo, có dấu hiệu chạy sai (có sai số) sau môt thời gian vận hành.
Phán đoán là do nhiễu trên đường dây điện (dây tín hiệu vào và ra từ driver). Sau khi khắc phục thì chạy thử kiểm tra.
Quá trình chạy thử là quá trình đảo chiều di chuyển liên tục, mỗi chiều di chuyển khoảng hơn 1 vòng motor. Lặp đi lặp lại rất nhiều lần với vận tốc cao nhất. Thường mình test ở mức lặp lại 1,000 - 10,000 - 100,000 lần lặp lại.
Việc lặp lại này có thể dùng lệnh Gcode để lặp. Thông qua việc biết rỏ số lần lặp lại, số xung phát ra ở mỗi chiều di chuyển sẽ góp phần phán đoán chính xác hơn nếu phép thử có sai số.

----------

Hải Cnc24h

----------


## CKD

Với giả thuyết là
- mặt bàn đủ phẳng để có thể rà đồng hồ lên đó.
- xy đã kiểm tra vuông
- z đã kiểm tra vuông
Tiến hành hiệu chuẩn spindle bằng cách rà đồng hồ so xoay quanh trục spindle với mặt bàn (mặt phẳng Oxy)

Mình chỉ giới thiệu phương pháp đo kiểm thôi nha  :Wink:

----------

DChapter, Gamo, Hải Cnc24h

----------

